# Emptying a cassette loo ... It's not rocket science - Is it?



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

okay easy when you know how I admit but really :lol: :lol:






Listening in I think they were actually borrowing the motorhome at the time, if so, you would have thought the lender would have shown them how to :wink:

MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Well, she got there in the end. Perhaps not by the _recommended_ route, but the thing got emptied.

I was waiting, heart in mouth ....

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> Well, she got there in the end. Perhaps not by the _recommended_ route, but the thing got emptied.
> 
> I was waiting, heart in mouth ....
> 
> Gerald


Hi Gerald,

well I'm not sure whether it's the drink I've drunk or my warped sense of humor (probably the latter :wink: ), but I was disappointed as I thought it must splash her all over. Credit where it's due she didn't give up :wink:

MHS...Rob


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

I wounder if Mrs Boomba knows how to empty it?
Maybe I should let her have a go next time and video her!!


Mr Boomba


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

TheBoombas said:


> I wounder if Mrs Boomba knows how to empty it?
> Maybe I should let her have a go next time and video her!!
> 
> Mr Boomba


Hi Boomba,

I doubt Mrs Boomba would thank you for that - would she? :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Well,considering the cassette had about 3 litres in it and no No.2's what a kerfuffle she made. A complete waste of additive. 8O :roll: 

tony


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

You lot weren't listening properly, being diverted by hoping it would splash all over her front - no doubt!

At one point she said that none of the *solids* had come out.

She also mentioned lifting it over the jetty so I assume they were in a borrowed *boat*.

I was amazed at her casual disregard of getting the noxious contents all over her hands.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

What we didn't see was them going to the loo and trying to do a poo down the tube with the yellow top.  No more tommy tippee for mee... wheee


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

Like pippin says, she didn't seem concerned about getting her hands dirty. But then it always amazes me how most people I see empty cassettes are bare handed.
I always wear my black rubber gloves - you never know what you might encounter 8O


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Spartacus,

What are you going to encounter???? and surely you wash your hands after doing the deed !!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Spartacus - I am amazed at your attention to detail.

Black gloves for the cassette.

No doubt you wear grey gloves when emptying the other waste.

Please tell us that you wear matching blue gloves when filling the fresh water tank!

Oh, and yellow gloves when handling your gas cylinders!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Being a retired builder the crap ceased to faze me 40 years agften had to work on sewer lines that were in use to repair damage,it's amazing how you can dodge and divert 'floaters' :lol: I never used gloves,gave no'feel' to some intricate work.Not one illness or infection and only two colds over 40 years.Always made sure that I washed my hands before eating the sarnies though. :lol: 

tony(the 'thinking' mans reply for the benefit of Frank)


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I know it's given us all a laugh but it strikes me it's strange that someone wants to video the emptying of a cassette at all......never occurred to me to do it. 8O


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

What I found unusual was the fact the man was videoing and the woman was emptying the cassette.


I bet there friends had a laugh at the video though.


Richard...


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I thought what a lovely lady! 

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Rob;

Link doesn't work for me, all I see is a little icon thingie in the top l/h corner of a big white box  


Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Telbell said:


> I know it's given us all a laugh but it strikes me it's strange that someone wants to video the emptying of a cassette at all......never occurred to me to do it. 8O


Which is precisely why I am always suspicious of these "_genuine_" videos on Youtube and Candid Camera shows. 8O :roll:

Most of them have to be a setup. As Tell says, you don't suddenly think to yourself, _"Oh yeah, I'll just video the wife emptying the crapper, and using unladylike language for nearly seven minutes"!!_ :roll: :roll:

I suspect the only reason the women are doing it in this and the other clip is to make it more "interesting" for the Internet fame (or infamy) they are seeking!

Dave

P.S. Did she ever attend a physics lesson?? (Fountain from the upturned spout??) 8O :roll: :roll:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Try this Peejay,






tony


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I think it is genuine.

She would have to be a helluva good actress otherwise.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

pippin said:


> I think it is genuine.
> 
> She would have to be a helluva good actress otherwise.


I think I agree with you on this one Pippin.

Nobody could pretend to be that stupid!! :roll: :roll:

Telbell's comment is still pertinent though, in a good many cases.

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Gemmy.

A bit like waitng for a bus, you wait for ages for a potty vid and two come along in the same week :roll: 

Pete


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

8O Amazing :!: AND these people drive as well!! :twisted: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I noticed that the young lady used some very unladylike words.

Tut, tut!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I never turn the sound up on these clips,it might offend my sensitive ears. :lol: 

tony


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

I think she should score at least 2 out of 10. After all she did get the casette out of the van and to the emptying point! :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

How do you know that :lol: 

tony


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It was a BOAT!


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok, no need to shout!
Gemmy, well I assume she got it out and she was definetly in the right place with it.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It could have been carried by the guy who took the video. :lol: 

tony


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry - it was a boat!


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Well if was got out (of the boat) and carried there by the man then she should score 4 out of 10!


----------

